# Ping S55 Iron Review



## ScratchSRL (Jun 1, 2014)

*Intro*

Right guys, first review on the forum so go easy on me. Let me give you a bit of background, I have been playing golf since roughly 2010 and am currently playing off 2. In that time I have probably played 6 different sets of Irons, Cobra S2 (first set), Titleist AP1, Titleist AP2, Titleist CB/MB'S and most recently my nike pro combos. 

I have never rally find a set that ticks all the boxes whatever my handicap. Until Now. 

Ping have never really appealed to me, probably due to my stepfather harping on about them all the time, and my nike pro combos full set soles could fit inside one of his pings. I first came across the irons accidentally online and sought to give them a hit. I now have a set so thought I would share my experiences! 







*Looks
*
In the bag wise these are awesome, already in the 2 days I have owned them I have had a few people ask me what they are. In terms of confidence some players might find them quite daunting, however the Pro Combo is a small head and thin topline so these suit me down to the ground/ All the way through from 9 to 4 Iron I feel confident due to no offset they feel consistent too. The satin finish is also great and a good contrast between the toe and the centre of the club, which, for me helps with alignment. 

*Feel*

The feel of these Irons is probably the biggest selling point for me being cast irons, i was sceptical on full but absolutely no reason to be! They feel like a knife through butter on good shots. And they are more of a muted click sound as opposed to some of the forged clubs I have played with that sound a lot harsher. The softness of these irons should be a big factor in choosing them for low handicappers. 


*Workability/Forgiveness 
*
Another key factor for me was workability, can I hit them high/low/left/right at will. And the answer is yes, These Irons just work. They do what you tell them to do. A lot of irons similar to these no matter what I did they just went straight, I couldn't play for anything with a shape. But with these they seem to _want _to be hit with shape! So awesome marks there. 

Forgiveness is awesome too, you aren't punished massively for a bad shot, you will lose distance, but they will (aslong as aiming correctly) not go too offline for slight miss hits. 

*Conclusion*

All in all I feel like I have finally found the irons that I can do some serious damage with! I feel confident with them in hand and will hopefully hit more GIR as a result. My current GIR percentage with the pro combos was something like 50%, I will post changes (good or bad) here in a few weeks. I have my club champs next week, and am feeling like I have a chance for gross and nett with these! God bless ping! 

SRL


----------



## Junior (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice review! Did you get them fitted & compare them to the i25's?


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 1, 2014)

I recently saw these irons and instantly stated - First Pings irons that come close to being 'pretty'! If they work as well as you describe, they'll be [WRX]awesome[/WRX]!

Enjoy!


----------



## Lump (Jun 1, 2014)

Feeling the Love! Absolutely love mine. Have shot some great scores already. Within the month I've hand them my handicap has come down to its lowest ever.

They will over get changed, if or when the S54's are launched.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Good review & really like the look of these. Enjoy


----------



## Lump (Jun 1, 2014)

Lump said:



			Feeling the Love! Absolutely love mine. Have shot some great scores already. Within the month I've hand them my handicap has come down to its lowest ever.

They will over get changed, if or when the S54's are launched.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody iPhone.
I meant to say 'they will only ever get changed, if or when the S54's are launched'


----------



## ScratchSRL (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, will post more as I play more 1 under 9 holes tonight!


----------

